# It's Raining trout



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Today me and 5 friends fished the Northwest Branch for opening day of trout season. It started slow before we each found a honeyhole, then it was on for a while. In my hole i caught 10 and missed many others, only keeping deep hooked fish. It then died in a big way. We picked at them for a while more with just a few until lunch. After lunch we fished another hour with a few more caught. I finished with my 5 fish limit and 10 released and everyone else also kept thier limit. Despite the rain it was a good day, with the largest fish about 15 inches. Every fish was nicer than the 6-8inch fish i had been catching at savage mill


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Cool! I caught a fat 15" earlier in the week at a 0 closure location & I limited out on the Patapsco yesterday. Trout are gd eating.


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice report! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

greasemonkey54 said:


> ... only keeping deep hooked fish. It then died in a big way.


Deep hooked? What were you using to catch them? 

Sandcrab


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Most were on powerbait with a small hook. By deep i meant back near the gills, not in the lips


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

nice work! So far I've gotten 4 dinks this year at my local spot.


----------



## Mr.Mahiya (Jun 18, 2013)

I was there yesterday. Fished for couple of hours, didn't see a slightest sign of any trout being there at all. Sucker fish were there. A local guy was jogging. He claims 'they didn't drop em in yet'. Trying to contact DNR now.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I fished it yesterday and in 4 hours my brother and i caught 1 each


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

I fished Thursday afternoon with my nephews they ending up reeling in there 5 fish each . I was to busy casting and re baiting / unhooking to fish myself bit the smiles and sounds of joy were worth the price of admission. Fished there again saterday 1-6 pm with two other youngsters neither of them had fished before. This time only 7 between them but again smiles and laughter was my prize. All fish 12-14" very nice average no small fish.


----------



## Mr.Mahiya (Jun 18, 2013)

MrWiskers said:


> I fished Thursday afternoon with my nephews they ending up reeling in there 5 fish each . I was to busy casting and re baiting / unhooking to fish myself bit the smiles and sounds of joy were worth the price of admission. Fished there again saterday 1-6 pm with two other youngsters neither of them had fished before. This time only 7 between them but again smiles and laughter was my prize. All fish 12-14" very nice average no small fish.


Mind sahring your spot?


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I fish numerous points on the branch but spend most my time around the adelphi area


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

The northwest branch was stocked again on Monday . Tuesday trip after work with my nephews yielded 15 fish only kept 10 . Enjoyed some smoked trout from last week ( YUM ) and doing another batch Friday . All fish caught on powerbait .


----------



## Mr.Mahiya (Jun 18, 2013)

MrWiskers said:


> The northwest branch was stocked again on Monday . Tuesday trip after work with my nephews yielded 15 fish only kept 10 . Enjoyed some smoked trout from last week ( YUM ) and doing another batch Friday . All fish caught on powerbait .


Do you know what part of the river they stock exactly? It's a long stretch. I fished by the Brookside Gardens last Sunday. I would have had better chance fishing a swimming pool  I didn't even see minnows in that water.


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

I have only fished the lower section from the old mill on Riggs road down stream. I have caught them waaaaay down stream in years past when we had heavy rain. This year the farthest down stream I have had luck was 1/4- 1/2 mile down stream from 193 ( university blvd ) . I move around a lot , one trick is drift your bait through the pools for 10 min or so then move on down stream . Most times if there are any active fish there it dosnt take long. On the way back up stream fish the better spots again. A lot of times you will pick up new active fish that had no interest 30 minutes ago. Don't be afraid to get away from the parking lots, a lot of these fish get washed down and swim down stream. I have personally caught trout as far down as rout 1 in Hyattsville and have caught countless others Between 38th street and 410 (east west highway ) . Never have I seen another angler in this area, I am possible 100s of fish just die in June going to waste . This is one reason I always keep my legal limit. Another thing is 90 percent of the people only fish the first couple days after they put them in. It can take 3 or 4 days for some of these fish to adjust and start eating . I use all kinds of lures to catch these put and take fish as well as powerbait ,worms and minnows. A lot of times if the water is fairly clear I will start with a spinner . Almost every active fish will follow it in and give you an idea where to toss your bait. When using worms or minnows I use only a tiny hook and let them drift with no weight at all. When using powerbait I use just enough split shot 12/18" above my hook to tickle the bottom. Hope this info helps


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Today was a great day with spinners. I caught 3 on powerbait, including a golden then switched to a spinner. I caught 6 more and had many more chase and miss the lure, also had a few jump off. A few holes had numerous fish competing for my lure


----------

